# Game 71 Thread: Lakers vs Kings



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (47-23, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Lakers 104 - Bucks 103 (3/21)
vs.









Sacramento Kings (51-19, 1st Place)
Last Game: Kings vs Bucks (3/23)
Wednesday, Mar. 24
7:30 pm 
vs. Kings 
TV: ESPN, FSN 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

</center>

Anybody know the status of Brad Miller and/or Kobe? Just wondering!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Miller is likely to play Tuesday

W/Kobe

Kings:103
Lakers:106

W/Kobe Second Half

Kings:102
Lakers:100

WO/Kobe
Kings:106
Lakers:98


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Anybody know the status of Brad Miller and/or Kobe? Just wondering!


Miller is questionable for tomorrow's game against the Bucks so I guess we find out tomorrow.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers at full strength + Kings at full strength = :boxing: A helluva battle!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

My prediction:

Lakers - 103
Kings - 100


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think I'm gonna give it to Lakers even though I don't like 'em, since we don't have bjax back yet. If bjax miraculously plays along with miller, i'd give it to kings. only way we win is if peja puts up 30+


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think well see both teams at full strength until the playoffs, or maybe this next game at ARCO but both teams certainly wont be on Wednesday, Kings are playing back to back, Miller is hurt, Bo-Jax is hurt, Lakers might be missing Kobe for the 1st half and maybe the whole game... Still, should be a good game...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Lakers must win!*

I know most of the Lakers fans on this board are too scared to post it, but the Lakers must win these next 2 games. They haven't had a good win on this current streak, and they haven't beaten the Kings or T-Wolves yet this season. I don't want to hear any more excuses. It is time for these guys to put up or shut up! Who cares who the Kings are going to have or if Kobe will be at 100%(if he plays), none of that stuff stopped the short-handed Kings from beating the Lakers the last time. Shaq, GP, and Malone at home has to be enough, especially with the Kings playing tonight.

LAKERS by 10 points!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gonejay (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah it's more of a must win for us. Sac will have a big mental advantage if we lose again. The reason we lost the last game though was Bibby just plain killed us. That kid can ball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe is likely to miss 1st qtr of the game(as he missed it against Denver). 

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i say lakers 106 kings 102


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i think that the lakers will win by 5 or less and that someone form the bench will have a big game....hopefully shaq can get vlade and/or b miller into foul trouble and dominate with kobe.........


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Personally, I think that Kobe should just sit out this game:grinning:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

looks like the BUCKS are going to win. If the lakers can pull this win off we'll be 2.5 game off. And it doesn't look like the kings are going to do any good for the rest of their games unless they get BM and BJax back.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bucks win! Kings lose!

 :yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Bucks helping us out*

How can we lose tonight against Sac. Bucks just spanked them at Arco. CWebb is doing his Shaq impersonation: out of shape, slow , and missing shots. I can't believe this LA team has played so bad that I am actually cheering on other teams to help us back door into the #1 seed in the West. Isn't this what the Kings fans used to do, always thinking about the Lakers and rooting for them to lose? If only the Pacers could have won last week!

TWO games back after tonight(Wed), can Shaq dig dat?


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

shocking isn't it?
the BUCKS won.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jeep,

How can you complain about the Lakers playing "badly" knowing how terribly unlucky (injuries) the Lakers have been compared to other elite teams, and yet still are only 3.5 games back of the West-leading Kings? 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Huge game for the Lakers tomorrow. If the Lakers win, they'd be back 2.5 games behind :yes:
CANT WAIT


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*2 back in loss column...*

after Lakers win tonight.

EHL,

Most of my complaining has to do with this team playing poor when they had enough talent to win the games they either lost or hung on to win. You and a couple others on this board take all my comments and opinions and apply them to the whole season instead of the actual game(s) I am posting about. 

What is really ridiculous is that the Atlanta and last King's game are probably going to cost the Lakers home court against either the Kings or both the Kings and T-Wolves in the play-offs. We had enough talent to win both of those games, and didn't. Hopefully tonight we play some Championship D and send a message by blowing the Kings out! 

:yes:

Other teams have had injuries too, and they didn't have 4 HOF players plus Phil on the sidelines.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Spilled milk man. No use crying over it. Bad losses happen to the best teams. Like EHL said, how 'bout giving the Lakers credit after all the injuries of even threatening for best record??? Bad losses here and there just happen, why dont you be a little more positive (and realistic) and say the injuries cost us home court more so than those two stupid games you mentioned. Its like all those crazies saying cars have more to do with the global warming than the SUN does. Just nuts and unrealistic.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess the win in OT over the Bucks does not look as bad now.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

These next 2 games are must wins. We need two quality wins against two quality opponents. We cant go 0-3 to Sac and go 0-4 against the Twolves. These next 2 games are must wins!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So who's gonna do play by play here tonight?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I would read a play-by-play. This game won't be on TV here in Brazil. :no:

Pretty sad, I would be thrilled if I could watch this. I love rivalries and it doesn't get better than this in the NBA. Fox is a big part of this rivalry:



> "I think they see themselves as a peer," Fox told The Los Angeles Times on Tuesday. "They're a peer in that we all work in the NBA. And we've all had stretches of success individually and collectively as teams. But we're all judged on one thing. It's evident, we lose to San Antonio, they go to win the championship, our team is broken up...
> 
> "You know what? San Antonio is a peer. They won a championship ... and the day the Kings make it to the Finals or win a championship, I'd be the first to stand up in front of 'em and congratulate 'em. I'm just not a big fan of people who talk like they've done something, and they haven't done anything."


[Link] 

Let's win this game! Go Lakers!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm trying to stay positive about the Lakers, but the way they've been playing lately doesn't help. I know they've been winning these recent games, but damn, it was the Magic, Clippers and Bucks! Could've been worse though, they've could've lost the games. The defense is still god awful and if it is again tonight the Sacto's gonna rip us a new one; which is what I think is gonna happen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I would read a play-by-play. This game won't be on TV here in Brazil. :no:


Look on NBA.com...they have play-by-plays in all the box scores.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is in the Staples Center and is ready to go


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe's there 

:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG Kobe and Lakers are playing fanfreakintastic baby!!! 17-9 Lakers early on with 5:58 left in 1st.. Kobe with 8 pts (4-5), 2 boards, 2 dimes.. Malone just got his 2nd foul though..


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful, just beautiful
21-10 Lakers. SLAVA :clap:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

something good must have happen in the court. KB is doing great.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

the lakers are untouchable right now :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: 
Kings miss their 2 easiest shots of the game (layup by Christie, attempted tip by Webber)

Slava>Malone


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

poor kings.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> :laugh:
> Kings miss their 2 easiest shots of the game (layup by Christie, attempted tip by Webber)
> 
> Slava>Malone


Slava>Webber at least in this game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings always start off ****ty... Attribute this asswhooping to the Kings playing ****ty more than the Lakers being unstoppable...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Kings always start off ****ty... Attribute this asswhooping to the Kings playing ****ty more than the Lakers being unstoppable...


Maybe its more like the Kings are playing worse than normal (even if they have slow starts) because the Lakers defense has been so great? :grinning:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

i think its more of lakers being untouchable just look at their stats. when have u see this kind of stats from the lakers in the first quarter? atleast not this year thats for sure


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

First half breakdown. Good offense, good defense, I couldnt ask for anything more. :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How about a good second half, ?????

But yes nice half

O BTW, SHAQ WON PTW HONORS THIS WEEK


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe is going wild on the Suns


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

kobe's left handed leaner off the glass and 1 was absolute money.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:gopray: :gopray: *Please don't choke in the 4th quarter* :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Slava>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Songalia


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Finally!!!!*

What a game! What more can I say. Lets hope the Lakers continue to make statements by beating Minny on Friday.:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Slava>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Songalia


Only the Kings could make Slava look good :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, who's better: Slava or Songaila?

HMMMMMMMMMM....LET ME THINK A MINUTE HERE!!!!

:wait: 

SLAVA! SLAVA! SLAVA! SLAVA!!!!

:worship: :wordyo: :groucho:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Yeah, who's better: Slava or Songaila?
> 
> HMMMMMMMMMM....LET ME THINK A MINUTE HERE!!!!
> ...


You Laker fans flip flop more than anyone ever...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Only the Kings could make Slava look good :laugh:


I know, when you have that weak of a bench lots of guys look good.

Honestly Slava probably got offended just watching Songalia in warmups, knowing someone actually gave that guy a NBA contract.

EVERYONE DO THE BIBBY DANCE!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers 115, Sacramento 91 


```
[color=purple]Sacramento[/color]  
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
P. Stojakovic 37 7-15 2-5 4-4 1 8 1 0 0 0 4 20  
C. Webber 35 7-15 0-0 4-8 3 4 2 3 2 0 3 18  
V. Divac 24 3-7 0-0 3-4 0 2 4 0 0 3 0 9  
D. Christie 30 4-12 1-5 1-2 4 4 5 3 4 1 3 10  
M. Bibby 41 4-16 0-2 4-6 1 3 6 3 1 0 3 12  
B. Miller 27 1-5 0-0 0-0 1 7 5 3 2 0 3 2  
A. Peeler 23 4-4 3-3 0-0 0 1 3 3 0 0 1 11  
R. Buford 11 3-5 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 6  
D. Songaila 5 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 2 0 0 0 0 0  
T. Massenburg 5 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 0 0 0 0 0  
J. Smith 2 1-1 0-0 1-2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3  
G. Wallace DNP - Sprained Left Foot 
Totals 240 34-83 6-15 17-26 11 33 28 15 9 4 17 91
```


```
LA Lakers  
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
R. Fox 30 3-6 0-1 0-0 2 5 5 4 0 0 2 6  
K. Malone 33 4-8 0-0 3-5 2 7 4 4 1 0 3 11  
S. O'Neal 35 8-13 0-0 1-3 2 16 6 1 1 1 5 17  
K. Bryant 37 11-23 2-5 12-12 2 6 6 0 1 0 3 36  
G. Payton 35 10-17 0-2 0-0 1 5 3 2 1 0 2 20  
S. Medvedenko 23 6-9 0-0 3-4 4 8 1 2 1 0 3 15  
D. Fisher 16 2-4 0-0 0-0 1 3 0 1 1 0 0 4  
D. George 10 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 2 0 1 0  
K. Rush 14 1-6 0-2 0-0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 2  
B. Cook 3 1-2 0-0 0-0 2 3 1 0 0 0 1 2  
L. Walton 2 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 2 1 0 0 0 0 0  
B. Russell 2 1-2 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 2  
Totals 240 47-91 2-11 19-24 17 55 29 15 9 1 21 115
```
Game Info 
Technical Fouls: Sacramento - C. Webber 1, M. Bibby 1. LA Lakers - S. O'Neal 1, K. Bryant 1
Officials: Bill Kennedy, Dan Crawford, David Jones



> Slava>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Songalia


Oh and guys let's not get too happy with Slava being better than Songailia.. As we saw last game and tonight Cook is better than Darius so it's fairly obvious Slava is better


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

And the Lakers have disproven my cynical predictions two straight games. Good job Lakes.:greatjob:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Slava>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Songalia


:laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention.........Kings are scary good.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

That was a good ole fashioned *** whippin'. The long face on Webber seemed so familiar didn't it...that look of knowing "we still don't have enough to beat the Lakers".

The Kings are in trouble. What will they do if they don't get to hang another Pacific division banner up?


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> What will they do if they don't get to hang another Pacific division banner up?


Thats too funny. Maybe the Lakers can give them some of there pacific division banners, they don't use them anyway. The championship banners take up all the room.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it just me or are the Lakers 1-2 against the Kings going back to play at Arco arena...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Is it just me or are the Lakers 1-2 against the Kings going back to play at Arco arena...


Yeah, but this was the first time the two teams played each other with rosters resembling what they'll look like in the playoffs (hopefully). And, yes, I know the guy in your avatar didn't play tonight.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, when you have that weak of a bench lots of guys look good.
> ...


I see you're happy you won *a* game against the best in the west. hahahahah omg. do the bibby dance. hahahahah damnnnnn. this is funny. when laker fans go crazy if la wins. damnnnn cant stopp laughing. hahahahah :|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but this was the first time the two teams played each other with rosters resembling what they'll look like in the playoffs (hopefully). And, yes, I know the guy in your avatar didn't play tonight.


don't say u know that the guy in the avatar didnt play because u just said that this was the first time the two teams played each other with rosters resembling what theyll look like in the playoffs. yea good win for u guys but we'll see who'll be happy at the end. aight.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats too funny.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: very funny. :|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 back in loss column...*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Hopefully tonight we play some Championship D and send a message by blowing the *Queens* out!


To: Brian34Cook, Pinball, Jemel Irief

I thought that this is considered baiting...making fun of teams names. :twocents:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Is it just me or are the Lakers 1-2 against the Kings going back to play at Arco arena...


Yeah, I'm sure San Antonio is patting themselves on the back for the first meeting of the season against the Lakers where they took a fully healthy Lakers squad to double OT, and then were promptly blown out when Duncan and Parker came back for the next game and then beaten again with Duncan and Parker. 

So, uh, forgive us Laker fans if we could give a crap about the first Kings-Lakers loss this season without Malone, Shaq or Kobe or some worthless injury-plagued loss in February. 

You better hope Bobby Jackson becomes the messiah of the Kings. More than likely, he won't be. But I have faith that the Kings will play better next time. Though it's of little consequence if the Lakers play D like that in the playoffs.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Good game by the Lakers, I was just hoping both teams would end up loosing some how.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

What a bunch of whining. People come into the Laker forum and call the lakers "fakers" all the time and we dont whine to the mods to edit it like DabrokenKing. 

And I think its funny that when a shorthanded Kings team lit up the lakers last game and won we gave Peja and Bibby credit for doing so but now that the lakers destroy the Kings, it wasnt the Lakers playing good...it was the Kings just playing bad. Lame comment Sackings. Try not to be so hypocritical.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

well it was great to see u splay some great D and it seemed like CWEBB was getting aggravated at karl because of his D--we just played an all around great game (except for that one 12-0 king run) and we seem to be peaking at the right time


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Now* I´m a believer!

There´s no way to beat a Laker team playing this way in a seven game series.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> DabrokenKing.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2 back in loss column...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> To: Brian34Cook, Pinball, Jemel Irief
> ...


Come one guys, we are better than name calling. It is not welcomed and I changed it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Total Blowout. It almost felt like the time when the Fab Four healthy at the start of the season. Offense and defence like that Lakers put in front of the team who is best shooting at the moment, Laker fans couldn't have asked for more. Those who think Lakers are defensively worst, THINK AGAIN MY FRIEND!

I liked the rotation by the Lakers last night against Kings. Daddy was picking up rebounds. Mailman took care of the game defensively. Payton and Kobe were running the floor. OMG. How come Slava outplaying Webber? :laugh: That was thumping stuff from him! Here's To the Fab Four and Laker Squad. :worship:

p.s. Rick Fox, You da Man!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It feels so good to win against the Kings.



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> And the Lakers have disproven my cynical predictions two straight games. Good job Lakes.:greatjob:


Keep them coming. Cynical predictions always bring luck for the Lakers.  



> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> p.s. Rick Fox, I da Man!


:yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> You better hope Bobby Jackson becomes the messiah of the Kings.


Post of the Day


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> DabrokenKing.


Thank god that I'm not the administrator cause you wouldn't be here anymore.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I see you're happy you won *a* game against the best in the west. hahahahah omg. do the bibby dance. hahahahah damnnnnn. this is funny. when laker fans go crazy if la wins. damnnnn cant stopp laughing. hahahahah :|


You're just sad because the Kings lost. Don't let it get you down. I'm sure you can go cry on the shoulders of other Sacramento fans.

You guys do the same thing when the Kings win. That was an ***-whooping. That's a fact. It's good for any team when they beat the Kings or Lakers.

We obviously know the Kings don't stink. But the Lakers destroyed them last night. That's a fact.

Thank you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank god that I'm not the administrator cause you wouldn't be here anymore.


You'd be just as biased as an administrator as you are as a fan, I guess...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2 back in loss column...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> To: Brian34Cook, Pinball, Jemel Irief
> ...


Coming into another team board and trying to insult people is baiting...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure San Antonio is patting themselves on the back for the first meeting of the season against the Lakers where they took a fully healthy Lakers squad to double OT, and then were promptly blown out when Duncan and Parker came back for the next game and then beaten again with Duncan and Parker.
> ...


That was not the Lakers defense that shut down the Kings... It was the Kings that shut down the Kings...


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> That was not the Lakers defense that shut down the Kings... It was the Kings that shut down the Kings...


Dude, you need to watch the game agian. If the Lakers defense had nothing to do with it, then the Kings should be ashamed of themselfs for impersonating an NBA team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> That was not the Lakers defense that shut down the Kings... It was the Kings that shut down the Kings...




Your team got spanked regardless. A loss is a loss, and it really doesn't matter if they beat themselves.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> That was not the Lakers defense that shut down the Kings... It was the Kings that shut down the Kings...



U diddnt watch the game did you?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The Lakers won because of three things;

Defense (which they finally played as a TEAM, led by the old one himself, Malone)

Hustle (Slava, Fisher, etc. diving for loose balls)

Offensive Execution (the triangle actually looked like an offense last night)

Regardless of how the Kings played or didn't play, the Lakers looked good. Anyone who denies it needs to read the Sacramento Bee today and see what the Kings players, coaches, and writers all said.

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/



> The Lakers basically put the Kings to sleep in the first quarter with a 25-1 run over seven-minute span that turned a 9-6 Kings lead into a 31-10 Lakers advantage.
> 
> The rout was on.
> 
> ...





> Kings coach Rick Adelman lauded the Lakers' aggressiveness, especially from reserve forward Slava Medvedenko, who often outhustled the Kings' whole team and helped the Lakers to a 55-33 rebounding advantage.
> 
> "Their intensity and aggression was the key," Adelman said. "Those qualities just overstepped ours, and that's what I told the team after the game. Until we get back to where our energy and aggression is like that, we're not going to improve."
> 
> ...





> e Lakers are merely the latest team to expose their archrivals, and boy, did they ever, stripping the visitors right down to their skivvies.
> 
> "Our slow starts," lamented Peja Stojakovic, "have been a major problem. We have to bring more energy, more intensity on the defensive end. Make a few stops. I'm sure that's an issue that we will be talking about over the next few days."





> ... these Kings seem to think tipoff is a synonym for snoozing.
> 
> While they slept through the opening 12 minutes against the Lakers, Kobe Bryant stepped off the charter flight from that courtroom in Colorado and struck from inside, outside, seemingly from everywhere. Shaquille O'Neal dunked and dominated the boards. Gary Payton played as well as he talked - and he talked plenty. Karl Malone, Slava Medvedenko, virtually every Laker who made an appearance made an impact.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

SacKings384 is one of the many reasons I wish BBB.net could filter out fans who don't know how to watch NBA games. If you honestly think the Lakers' D didn't play a big role in blowing out the Kings last night, then you have lots of learning to do. And that's just an honest observation. Lakers rotated well, played the P&R VERY well, and hits the boards like heck. They played great D.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers played great D but when your not hitting your shots it makes it look a whole lot better


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Lakers played great D but when your not hitting your shots it makes it look a whole lot better


yea, and the Lakers' D was a big reason that the Kings weren't making their shots. Get it?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> yea, and the Lakers' D was a big reason that the Kings weren't making their shots. Get it?


No I don't get it because they kings weren't making shots because the last week or so haven't make shots and if you remember they lost to the bucks a day before and not because bucks defense is good but because they're not making shots, they're having a bad weekk and every single team goes through these things, kings are going through it now and will be ready to destroy the lakers in the playoffs in 4 games and get the champion and make all you guys hate the kings even more. :grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> SacKings384 is one of the many reasons I wish BBB.net could filter out fans who don't know how to watch NBA games.


You're thinking about yourself in those words.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> No I don't get it because they kings weren't making shots because the last week or so haven't make shots and if you remember they lost to the bucks a day before and not because bucks defense is good but because they're not making shots, they're having a bad weekk and every single team goes through these things, kings are going through it now and will be ready to destroy the lakers in the playoffs in 4 games and get the champion and make all you guys hate the kings even more. :grinning:


So you dont credit any of the Kings' missed shots to the Lakers' defense?
Also, quick question, but are you a fan of the Kings and Lakers or do you hate the Lakers so much that you have them in your sig?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Well maybe some were missed cuz of the defense, but most shots were pretty wide open but just didn't fall. It's been happening too much lately, first against the Warriors, then Nets, then Wizards, then Pacers, then Bucks and now the Lakers. Lakers just had the best offense & intensity out of everybody to exploit weaknesses.

You guys were hustling your asses off at least, but it seemed as if the Kings were just sleeping out there...when they let Slava & Fox drive on em I knew they were still down with the b-ball flu. Seems like some changes need to be made until we see the Kings stop playing like the Hawks and play like the Kings.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> Well maybe some were missed cuz of the defense, but most shots were pretty wide open but just didn't fall. It's been happening too much lately, first against the Warriors, then Nets, then Wizards, then Pacers, then Bucks and now the Lakers. Lakers just had the best offense & intensity out of everybody to exploit weaknesses.
> 
> You guys were hustling your asses off at least, but it seemed as if the Kings were just sleeping out there...when they let Slava & Fox drive on em I knew they were still down with the b-ball flu. Seems like some changes need to be made until we see the Kings stop playing like the Hawks and play like the Kings.


Good post. At least you make sense


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> So you dont credit any of the Kings' missed shots to the Lakers' defense?
> Also, quick question, but are you a fan of the Kings and Lakers or do you hate the Lakers so much that you have them in your sig?


yes I credit their defense but don't say that they're the best and stuff and that only lakers defense could stop kings and bs like that cause kings have sucked the last week and a half and will probably be ok later on. (and I'm not saying this to you but to all other guys in here that think that "we" king fans think that lakers suck and stuff, because I tell you right now we don't)

and for the sig. my family, cousins, almost everyone I know are laker fans and I like the kings. (but I also would like lakers to win because of my family). so yeah both teams. :yes:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> and for the sig. my family, cousins, almost everyone I know are laker fans and I like the kings. (but I also would like lakers to win because of my family). so yeah both teams. :yes:


I see. Thanks for clarifying.. Must be pretty fun to watch a Lakers-Kings matchup with your family/friends though :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Are Kings fans worried about CWebb's play of late? He seems to be destroying the flow of the King's offense and clearly isn't playing as well defensively as he used to. It looks like all of the foot injuries have really hurt his mobility and explosiveness.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Are Kings fans worried about CWebb's play of late? He seems to be destroying the flow of the King's offense and clearly isn't playing as well defensively as he used to. It looks like all of the foot injuries have really hurt his mobility and explosiveness.


We have to be worried but I don't know, we'll see in playoffs, if he's not playing good he'll never play good. (maybe the G.M. is thinking about a trade or something and if this group that they have right now doesn't work they should trade someone and do something).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> I see. Thanks for clarifying.. Must be pretty fun to watch a Lakers-Kings matchup with your family/friends though :laugh:


:laugh: yea it's pretty fun. fighting and stuff. :laugh: (but my team gotta win a championship so I could close their mouths with it, and they won't be able to say "ur team has no rings" and stuff like that).


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: yea it's pretty fun. fighting and stuff. :laugh: (but my team gotta win a championship so I could close their mouths with it, and they won't be able to say "ur team has no rings" and stuff like that).


Same thing i get with my family...


----------

